# Enneagram types of celebrities



## psyche

Whenever I've seen Manson interviewed he comes across sx-last to me. He's just so, so dry. I remember watching this tribute concert for The Cure that he was hosting and he came across that way, but when he had to get close to Robert Smith and pantomime sensuality and obsession with his music it felt kind of...forced. Like he was switching something on for that part of the show. Lady Gaga feels that way to me, too: you'd think from listening to Bad Romance that she has a lot of sx, but you watch her interviewed and it's like she's on autopilot, really dry.

I don't know much about them, though, honestly. I'm just thinking of interviews I've seen, fwiw.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Manson - 4w5 sx/so

Sp-last:

"Yes, I'm reckless and sometime express no concern for my own well being, and I express a misanthropic view of the world, but to have an opinion, you can't be a nihilist."

"Someday, when I manage to finally figure out how to take care of myself, then I'll consider taking care of someone else."

"I don't want to feel like I've matured. That's a stupid word that I never want to use."

"I was married to someone who wanted me to change. Become more adult, more responsible. I began not to like myself, not like what I do. I lost my identity. Everything began collapsing around me."



> SP blind spot - lack of solid foundation, lack in comfort and coziness, *lack in attention to health, maintenance, and personal safety.* Such individuals often have a hard time focusing on issues such as financial security or the commitment to the development of practical skills. *There is fear is of being an "eternal child" who won’t take care of one-self and expectation of failure in dealing with self-preservation matters.* *At the same time these people tend to look down on SP-domain and may express cynicism towards it e.g. call it "fearful" and "fussy", state that SP people "don’t know how to really live".* When the instinct for self-preservation is last in the instinctual stacking, the individual will often be somewhat ungrounded or seemingly "immature." The more extraverted SP-last individuals often find it difficult to develop a degree of “inwardness.”


Sx-4:

"I am drawn to women who are independent and creative, which is problematic because it's a struggle, *a competition of careers*. *There's jealousy.*"

"I fall in love very easily."

"Anybody intelligent enough to realize what America is, is not going to sit around and do nothing about it. They're going to be the same way that I am. They're going to be the same way our fans are. They're going to be pissed."



> Naranjo says that this Four subtype can be the angriest personality among the Enneagram types. *They may express envious anger as a way to establish or assert power when they feel inferior at a deeper level, which can be a way to manipulate situations to their advantage. (This kind of anger was the impulse between the French revolution: “I envy the rich, so I'll organize a revolution.”)* And Sexual Fours can be very impulsive. They want things immediately and have little tolerance for frustration.
> 
> Naranjo calls this type “Competition,” and Ichazo called it “Hate.” *While this type can be both hateful and competitive, it is important to remember that the competition and hate expressed by this Four represents a deeper need to project their sense of suffering and inadequacy outward.* The painful sense of envy felt by the Sexual Four can motivate a wishing with anger, or a sense of “Ive got to get what I need, both to convince myself that my needs aren't shameful, and to feel better about myself with respect to others.” *Their competitiveness and anger is a compensation for and a defense against the hurt they feel underneath.*


Again, so-4?



> The Sexual Four is more assertive and angrier than the other subtypes. *Naranjo refers to this Four as the “mad Four” as opposed to the “sad” (Social) Four. These Fours can be very outspoken with their anger because expression of anger is their way of defending against painful feelings.* When they unconsciously turn their pain into anger, they don't have to feel their pain anymore.





Sun Daeva said:


> No.


Oh, sx isn't about intensity? :bored:



> The SX energy is described as "high energy" and is often experienced as *"intense"*, "assertive", "laser-like", "intently focused", "playful yet penetrating" in nature. The feeling of SX-first is sometimes compared to being on a roller-coaster ride even though you aren't on one. This subtype will "sacrifice for the relationship" to *insure intensity connection*. This *intensity* does not have to be met by another person—it can be satisfied by a project, hobby, or special interest. Rather than looking inward or to the group to resolve their problems and challenges, these types tend to look to close relations and activities that can guarantee them an experience of liveliness and *intensity*.


From Riso-Hudson



> Sexual (aka “Attraction”) Instinct
> 
> Many people originally identify themselves as this type because they have learned that the Sexual types are interested in “one-on-one relationships.” But all three instinctual types are interested in one-on-one relationships for different reasons, so this does not distinguish them. *The key element in Sexual types is an intense drive for stimulation and a constant awareness of the “chemistry” between themselves and others.* Sexual types are immediately aware of the attraction, or lack thereof, between themselves and other people. Further, while the basis of this instinct is related to sexuality, it is not necessarily about people engaging in the sexual act. There are many people that we are excited to be around for reasons of personal chemistry that we have no intention of “getting involved with.” Nonetheless, we might be aware that we feel stimulated in certain people’s company and less so in others. The sexual type is constantly moving toward that sense of *intense stimulation* and juicy energy in their relationships and in their activities. *They are the most “energized” of the three instinctual types, and tend to be more aggressive, competitive, charged, and emotionally intense than the Self-Pres or Social types.* *Sexual types need to have intense energetic charge in their primary relationships or else they remain unsatisfied. They enjoy being intensely involved—even merged—with others, and can become disenchanted with partners who are unable to meet their need for intense energetic union.* Losing yourself in a “fusion” of being is the ideal here, and Sexual types are always looking for this state with others and with stimulating objects in their world.


Sx-last, Manson? 



> Often a negative reaction develops in response to seeing your last instinct operate in others. For example, SP-last people might grow impatient with those who devote a lot of time and effort into making themselves well fed and comfortable - fiddling with the room temperature, checking seat cushions, arranging their bottled water, etc. SP-last people can grow bored if they find themselves trapped in a conversation about food, home decorations or furniture, local deals, home prices, salaries. *SX-last people might feel uneasy when they see people openly demonstrating their sexuality, gender orientation or sexual preferences, engaging in PDA, discussing private feelings and experiences, etc.* SO-last people might get impatient with 'shallow' socialite chit-chat, get frustrated when required to network, and wonder how others can keep up with so many acquaintances. One takes the dominant instinct as a given and believes that everyone should be this way, hence people become surprised and even frustrated when they meet others who show no concern for their primary area of preoccupation.





> SX blind spot - subvert the fiery energy, tame the fire, don’t honor your passions, procrastinate and postpone if you need to, avoid anything stimulating. Inertia. When the sexual instinct is least developed, the personality can lack a certain charisma and momentum. These people may fear of being a boring, bland person, without passions, be afraid of having 'no juice', and feel flattered that someone wants to spend time with them. Their personal relationships can suffer from a lack of attention or attention that is too scattered.


Sx/So, it's basically him in a nutshell:



> sx/so
> 
> *Motivation: to impact others, question assumptions, challenge convention.*
> *
> This is the type that exudes the most raw charisma and sexual energy.* *They may identify so strongly with whatever they're involved with that they often become the symbol of its core essence, and sometimes its lead agent for change. Hardly content with the status quo, this sub-variant seeks to alter the fundamental structure of something while at once embodying it's purest or most extreme form.* *Possibly attracted to radical views on politics, philosophy, spirituality or creativity that reflect their penchant for testing boundaries. They enjoy pushing other's buttons, especially those resistant to their modes of expression.* *It's not uncommon for them to have a pet social, political or spiritual cause which they're able to support with heartfelt conviction.* *May exploit and seek to redefine sexuality to reflect their own colorful and uncertain understanding of it. While prone to exhibitionism, they are strongly attracted to grounding influences which can anchor them and provide stability*. Failure to satisfy an especially intense desire for connection may cause this sub-variant to spite others at the risk of jeopardizing the need for an equal, stabilizing force. Can feel pulled between wanting a life of maximum intensity and reassuring episodes of peaceful convention.
> 
> Expression: intense, outer-focused
> 
> Energy: intense energy expressed outwards, assertively
> 
> Behavior: intense, assertive, sultry and aggressive
> 
> Mindset: "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can keep up and escalate all this merging/intensity."
> 
> Blind spot: Likely to neglect their desire to build their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others for the sake of their primary concern of seeking intense connections and experiences, in average-healthy levels. *May not have an awareness of the body's need for food or sleep, or of the need to accumulate wealth for reasons of security, or of the need to manage time or resources to establish an orderly lifestyle.*


The last sentence, which again, shows sp-last:

"My goal isn't to make money, it's to try and survive and make a point."

"My feelings are, if you're gonna lead a rock n' roll lifestyle, don't let it affect your work. I know I can stay up all night and still come in the next day and write a song, and nothing will stop me from doing it. I expect the same from everyone else."

Compared to say, so/sp?



> soc/sp
> 
> Motivation: to attain status within their chosen sphere - the "social climber."
> 
> This type is often the most comfortable in group settings, but tends to be a bit formal and awkward in one to one relations. This is the natural political type, affiliating themselves with groups or theories which best defend their social and material interests. They may lack warmth and individual identity and this could lead to problems in forming meaningful relationships outside of a shared social interest. They know what they like, but often find it difficult to get deeply excited or enthusiastic about anything.
> 
> Expression: bright smiley, calm expression
> 
> Energy: outward energy expressed calmly, steadily, broadly (more flow and steady energy to their engaging and less jerkiness, gushiness, or over-the-topness like the so/sx)
> 
> Behavior: bright, smiley, calm and thoughtful
> 
> Mindset: "If I can establish an orderly and pleasing lifestyle, I can make sure of and keep improving my position and inclusion in the group/world."
> 
> Blind spot: Likely to neglect their desire to maintain physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle for the sake of their primary concern of building their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to stimulate the mind or emotions, of a sense of deep excitement or enthusiasm, of a need for intimate experiences, of the need for the unfamiliar. May fall into routines and, despite social connection, may feel a strange disconnection even from spouses, friends, and family. They may often limerence but struggle to develop deeper attachments.


----------



## Daeva

mistakenforstranger said:


> Oh, sx isn't about intensity? :bored:


It isn't. It's not just any kind of "intensity". Sx is far more specific than that.


----------



## Dangerose

karmachameleon said:


> I think 9w1 so/sp for Fallon, with a 7 fix
> Edit: nah maybe he is 7. Everything just seems so forced though


I don't get why everyone sees him as so forced/fake? imo he's one of the most genuine-seeming of the talk show hosts. 
[Conan O'Brien leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth, idk...Jimmy Kimmel seems nice and dull but not up to the task of having a talk show...Fallon always seems genuinely happy and interested in his guests. 

I think I can see 7 but I've been wondering, it doesn't seem quite right :/ Could he be a Six?
He seems keen on keeping the game on the right track :laughing: but it might be a bit 






comparing with Russell Brand who seems like an obvious 7, it doesn't feel quite right...


----------



## Dangerose

Stephen Fry - 4w3 ENTP or ENFJ? 
Hugh Laurie - 6w5

Not relevant video but :laughing:


----------



## mistakenforstranger

The Night's Queen said:


> I don't get why everyone sees him as so forced/fake? imo he's one of the most genuine-seeming of the talk show hosts.
> [Conan O'Brien leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth, idk...Jimmy Kimmel seems nice and dull but not up to the task of having a talk show...Fallon always seems genuinely happy and interested in his guests.


I think he's genuine for the most part too. He just overdoes his enthusiasm/laugh, like the stories his guests tell aren't even that funny, but he can hardly control himself with laughter. 



The Night's Queen said:


> I think I can see 7 but I've been wondering, it doesn't seem quite right :/ Could he be a Six?
> He seems keen on keeping the game on the right track :laughing: but it might be a bit


I'd say 6w7 or 9w1. He doesn't seem as naturally effervescent to be a 7. 7s are just so quick. I'm a lot more familiar with Colbert, who I think is 7w6 so/sx (7w6-4w5-9w1).

This skit is 7's arrow to 1:






And 2:35, talking about joy, showing the self-actualized state of 7s:






From Riso-Hudson:



> Level 1 (At Their Best): Assimilate experiences in depth, making them deeply grateful and appreciative for what they have. Become awed by the simple wonders of life: joyous and ecstatic. Intimations of spiritual reality, of the boundless goodness of life.





The Night's Queen said:


> comparing with Russell Brand who seems like an obvious 7, it doesn't feel quite right...


Yeah, I think he's 7 sx/so too. Not sure of wing.


----------



## Matejko108

I totally agree about Colbert, social 7w6. 
6w7 makes sense for Fallon. Maybe that's what feels a little "off" about him. You can always sense his nervousness.






Bill Burr 8w7, probably social instinct

Elijah Wood social 6, not sure about the wing, probably 5 wing 

what do you guys think about Conan? 3w2?


----------



## Dangerose

mistakenforstranger said:


> I think he's genuine for the most part too. He just overdoes his enthusiasm/laugh, like the stories his guests tell aren't even that funny, but he can hardly control himself with laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 6w7 or 9w1. He doesn't seem as naturally effervescent to be a 7. 7s are just so quick. I'm a lot more familiar with Colbert, who I think is 7w6 so/sx (7w6-4w5-9w1).
> 
> This skit is 7's arrow to 1:


:laughing:


> And 2:35, talking about joy, showing the self-actualized state of 7s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Riso-Hudson:


Ok, I agree. I had been thinking 6w7 before just based on some nervous/grounded vibe but I do think 7 makes a bit more sense. 



> Yeah, I think he's 7 sx/so too. Not sure of wing.


Seems 7w8 to me but he's always putting on the show of the heavy id type. I can imagine him being a lot more Six-ish in person, when he's 'at-ease'

edit: to be clear, I don't think he's faking :laughing: just obviously there's a difference from how you behave on a talk-show and how you behave when you're doing your laundry. I can see him being more high-strung in a nervous way basically, which would make me think Six...but based on his persona in the interviews I've seen he seems more 7w8, so much sheer id-ish energy. 

Can also imagine him being more 8ish in private, hard to know


----------



## Dangerose

I'm really curious about Rhett and Link...actually just Rhett, Link is a clear 9w1 imo

Anyone have opinions?

Rhett seems like an 8w9 or 6w7 to me, possible alternative type of 3w2, but I can't tell which. My gut tells me 8w9 and but my head tells me 6w7 for some reason, apparently the GMM and Enneagram fanbase does not overlap for I have found no discussion of it

Some video selections:

* *





This one, they get pulled over, genuine reaction, seems somehow type-related


----------



## sometimes

I would guess ENFP 6w7 for Jimmy Fallon. 

Marilyn Manson I'd say probably INFJ 4w5 so/sx. 

I was was thinking about Snoop Dogg and I think 9w8. He's so cool and funny btw. Not so sure of his mbti type. Perhaps ISTP but I'd have to watch more interviews. He also seems to have a somewhat Ne vibe though.. not sure though.


----------



## unico

Despite all the disagreement I have seen, I think Tori Amos might be 4w3 or at least have it in her stacking. Otherwise I would see her as 7w6 leading. Probably she has 9w1 as her gut.

Stevie Nicks 4w3.

Lindsay Buckingham 4w5.

Joni Mitchell 4.

I think Taylor Swift is a 3 but comes across purposely in media as 6w7 with 9w1 influence.

Selena Gomez think is 6w7. I think she is somewhat honest and open and she seems to care what others think about, she has a lot of anxiety and codependency.

Dostoyevsky and Kierkegaard I think are 4's.

Daisy from Great Gatsby I think is 7w6 and Jay Gatsby 3w4. 

Jane Eyre I think could be a 6w5.

Nicole Kidman I read is a 4, as well. as Meryl Streep a 4 so.

Russell Crow most likely am 8, otherwise 6 (obvious bouts of counterphobia if a 6).

Alison Lohman in White Oleander maybe 4w5.

Emma Watson 1w2 I am guessing over 1w9, I think (not Hermione who I could also see as a 1).

Just guesses though I read some in a book (some of the 4's).


----------



## Foxyfox

I'm having trouble figuring out drake. I thought 5w4 at first, but now I'm thinking he's some kind of 6 - since he's always repping his "team" and after his feud with meek mill he bought "bottles for charlamagne" (befriending the enemy's enemy- typical for a type 6). Thoughts?


----------



## Dangerose

unico said:


> I think Taylor Swift is a 3 but comes across purposely in media as 6w7 with 9w1 influence.


Taylor Swift I am willing to bet money on is a 2, who's recently taken on a more 3ish image. Don't see much 6 at all! Where do you see it?

This for instance, I was just thinking about this song in regards to type 2. The focus on innocence is interesting to me because of 8's feeling of loss of innocence, the message of 'you're still an innocent' makes sense for someone with a disintegration line to 8






And like...






super 2



> Jane Eyre I think could be a 6w5


Seems 1w9 to me but idk
.


----------



## Dangerose

Foxyfox said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out drake. I thought 5w4 at first, but now I'm thinking he's some kind of 6 - since he's always repping his "team" and after his feud with meek mill he bought "bottles for charlamagne" (befriending the enemy's enemy- typical for a type 6). Thoughts?


Not super familiar with his music but he vibes 9 to me in interviews.






Could also see 3w2, 6w7, or maybe 2w3


----------



## Shadow Tag

Foxyfox said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out drake. I thought 5w4 at first, but now I'm thinking he's some kind of 6 - since he's always repping his "team" and after his feud with meek mill he bought "bottles for charlamagne" (befriending the enemy's enemy- typical for a type 6). Thoughts?


Drake is like the definition of an ESFJ 6. You're very right that he's obsessed with a me & my team vs. them mentality, as well as loyalty to his people and even locations (Toronto). It's not uncommon for Hip-Hop artists to have songs with this theme, but with Drake is feels like an obsession.


----------



## sometimes

I agree with Drake probably being 6 (w5?) I guess. And yeah he is always rapping about real/fake friends, his crew and not liking new friends. Lol he does seem kinda obsessed. I lean INFP for him but I can see why people think ISFJ and I'm not sure yet. 

What enneagram type is Rihanna? She's an ISFP in mbti but not sure of her enneagram. Perhaps 9w8 4w3 7w6? Really not too sure yet would like to hear some opinions. 

Also Ellen I'd say 6w7. Maybe the integration to 9 is what people are seeing when typing her as 9. Her energy seems more anxious though even though superficially she's also happy and chilled. She seems more head typish than instinctual gut energy in what she does like she does like making people feel at ease and creating a positive, happy or fun atmosphere but it all seems more conscious, deliberate and thought out somehow rather than a smoother kinda ethereal vibe which a 9 would morel likely have. I can't explain it. ENFP I think. What does an ENFP type 9 look like though? I'm curious now as I just realised I can't think of any right now?

Oh and yeah Taylor Swift is surely a type 2.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

I think Louis CK is 7w6 sp/sx. 






So many sp-concerns on what makes a good life with secondary sexual:






And definitely so-last :laughing::


----------



## Foxyfox

I've seen Beyoncé typed as a 9 but I'm almost certain she's a 2 possibly so/sx


----------



## sometimes

Foxyfox said:


> I've seen Beyoncé typed as a 9 but I'm almost certain she's a 2 possibly so/sx


Maybe. I could see type 2 possibly fitting her.. Could you explain your reasoning? I'd be interested. I can see why people would think an integrated really healthy 9w8 maybe but I'm not sure. I could potentially see so/sx too... She usually always has some convoluted moral/social message in her music so I could see social first. Although that may also be more a lot to do with being an xNFJ which I'm pretty certain she is. I mean compare her music to Rihanna's (I know Rihanna doesn't write her own music but still), Rihanna is all about the performance and the art of it and any message is secondary and more simple really. I mean of course Beyonce is one of the best performers (if not the best in my opinion) of all time but the way she wants some social message in her music which is more convoluted in a total different way to someone like Rihanna who is not so much about that, an ISFP. They are totally different on that front. Or a weird comparison because they make pretty different style of music but another ISFP, Lana del Rey (who does write her own music) and has a very strong/unique style and persona and a lot of key themes is also not interested in making music with social message the same way that Beyonce. For Lana Del Rey too it is more like an obscure art or just more personal rather than more overt/convoluted social messages (even though Rihanna and Lana make very different music I see some similarity there in that sense when compared to Beyonce at least, an xNFJ). My point is that xNFJ's are more likely to be like that in the message in their music than a type like ISFP for example. I don't think Rihanna or Lana are social instinct at least not social first. And I do also think that Beyonce might be so/sx like you say which would make her more like that and add to her mbti in that way.


----------



## Matejko108

I agree about Louis CK, sp 7w6.






Slavoj Zizek, 6w7
very nervous guy
intellectual and entertaining


----------



## Dangerose

I want to talk about Aurora, her typing is interesting to me

Copying a post from the Socionics forum since I'm like 90% sure it will not be acknowledged there :laughing: I think she's probably a 4...seems sp too for some reason

Aurora seems Delta, no?
But this song reminds me of the 'victim' romance style maybe? curious





_
Broken mornings, broken nights and broken days in between
Open ground, the sky is open, makes an open scene

Just like in fiction, in every addiction
Oh fantasy's taking over, awake me

I've been looking for the conqueror
But you don't seem to come my way
I've been looking for the only one
But you don't seem to come my way

Broken me and broken them
You are broken too
Open ears, their eyes are open
Makes me call for you

But there's no seduction only destruction
Oh fantasy take me over and break me

[x2]
I've been looking for the conqueror
But you don't seem to come my way
I've been looking for the only one
But you don't seem to come my way

I feel ali-li-live
I feel ali-li-live
I feel ali-li-live
I feel ali-li-live

[x2]
I've been looking for the conqueror
But you don't seem to come my way
I've been looking for the only one
But you don't seem to come my way_

edit: Not relevant, there's just something I really like about this song. I might be interpreting it as victim rather than childlike, come to think about it, because my mental music video involved, like, Norse gods or something and the girl one read some prophecy or something that another god would come and conquer her and then she'd marry him or something  Like basically "I, a force unto myself, have been waiting to be conquered by another force" but I just realized that 'conqueror' might be interpreted as "the one who will conquer my enemies". . . which would probably be more 'childlike'?

I can get a religious interpretation of it too, maybe that's intended, since she seems to be in a church-type thing for a lot of the music video, though even then it's cooler with the Norse god plotline


----------



## BroNerd

mistakenforstranger said:


> I think Louis CK is 7w6 sp/sx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many sp-concerns on what makes a good life with secondary sexual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And definitely so-last :laughing::


I wonder if Louis CK could be 6w7 instead of 7w6.


----------



## Foxyfox

sometimes said:


> Foxyfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Beyoncé typed as a 9 but I'm almost certain she's a 2 possibly so/sx
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. I could see type 2 possibly fitting her.. Could you explain your reasoning? I'd be interested. I can see why people would think an integrated really healthy 9w8 maybe but I'm not sure. I could potentially see so/sx too... She usually always has some convoluted moral/social message in her music so I could see social first. Although that may also be more a lot to do with being an xNFJ which I'm pretty certain she is. I mean compare her music to Rihanna's (I know Rihanna doesn't write her own music but still), Rihanna is all about the performance and the art of it and any message is secondary and more simple really. I mean of course Beyonce is one of the best performers (if not the best in my opinion) of all time but the way she wants some social message in her music which is more convoluted in a total different way to someone like Rihanna who is not so much about that, an ISFP. They are totally different on that front. Or a weird comparison because they make pretty different style of music but another ISFP, Lana del Rey (who does write her own music) and has a very strong/unique style and persona and a lot of key themes is also not interested in making music with social message the same way that Beyonce. For Lana Del Rey too it is more like an obscure art or just more personal rather than more overt/convoluted social messages (even though Rihanna and Lana make very different music I see some similarity there in that sense when compared to Beyonce at least, an xNFJ). My point is that xNFJ's are more likely to be like that in the message in their music than a type like ISFP for example. I don't think Rihanna or Lana are social instinct at least not social first. And I do also think that Beyonce might be so/sx like you say which would make her more like that and add to her mbti in that way.
Click to expand...


Definitely not a 9.. I watched a few of her interviews. In one she mentioned that as a child she always got along with adults more than children, and she always hung out at her mothers salon and was always paying attention to the adult gossip. In the same interview the interviewer mentioned that she was turing 30 soon and she got genuinely excited about it (social 2s want to be seen as mature ..opposite of sp 2s). Also social 2s was to be close to people of power- think of the relationships she has for example the Obamas!

Ok I copied and pasted a nice description of a social 2- 



The Social Two is a seducer of environments?someone who is good in front of groups; a more adult, leader type. In contrast to the other Two subtypes, the Social Two appears as a powerful or intellectual person. This Two has a passion for power, and their pride is expressed through having influence and advantages and cultivating an image of being an influential person. This Two is the most obviously proud subtype because they are ambitious, know the right people, do important things, occupy positions of leadership, and are usually admired for their accomplishments. In the Social Two, the passion of pride manifests itself as a sense of satisfaction in the conquest of an audience. In contrast to the more childlike Self-Preservation Two and the more overtly seductive Sexual Two, the Social Two is a more adult ?Power Two,? the person who owns their own company, or works at a high level in an organization, or is a leader in their field. The most intellectual of the Twos, the Social Two needs to be someone important to feed their pride-and to be important, you must use your mind more. Seduction operates in this case through the Social Two?s ability to influence the larger group by being impressive, exceptional, and knowledgeable. The Social Two?s name, ?Ambition,? refers to this person?s passion for being ?on top,? being ?in the know,? being close to people who are perceived as powerful, and for wielding power themselves. The Social Two has a passion for superiority-a passion to stand above. Because of their need for admiration, Social Twos are competitive and may at times be indifferent to, insensitive to, or in denial about the emotions of others. They tend to (unconsciously) believe that everyone wants to be like them, or that people are less able than they are, or that people are out to get them because they envy their superior skills. Social Twos are skillful at working behind the scenes to extend the influence within the group and to help the larger entity move in directions that benefit them. They know how to orchestrate individuals within the group or community through the use of strategic giving as a way of gaining allegiance and respect. Although it often operates at a subconscious level, this Two has the strongest reliance on ?giving to get? as a strategy in interacting with others. The Social Two almost always has a strategic angle when expressing generosity. They support others as a way of ensuring loyalty and reciprocal relationships. They think in terms of influencing the people around them through the offer or delivery of favors, and they make things happen through the promise of rewards or positive attention. This Two can be a bit more introverted than the other Twos. They are more attuned to the effective cultivation of a public image that conveys power and authority; this makes them good performers in front of an audience, but it also necessitates a greater level of privacy or removal when they are offstage. Social Twos can also be workaholics, with a tendency toward omnipotence. They may appear enthusiastic, confident or overconfident-and even manic at times. They tend to engage in power struggles, wanting to dominate and play the protector, and they may express a sense of territoriality at times. They usually have a highly positive sense of their work and their goals as well-they believe that they can accomplish anything. People with this subtype tend to deny vulnerable emotions, such as shame, fear, despair, mistrust, jealousy, and envy. They may sincerely believe they are displaying vulnerability when they aren?t, or they may use a show of vulnerability for effect with an audience. On the low side, when they are more unconscious and unhealthy, Social Twos may be indifferent toward or contemptuous of others. They may take a position of power and control over others in ways they don?t see, and may even unconsciously exploit others, even while believing they are helping them. The Social Two can resemble a Three or an Eight. Like Type Threes, Social Twos tend to be goal-oriented, competitive, and successful in their work. They typically get a lot done and have a reputation as powerful people who can lead the group. However, Twos usually have a softer presence and can show more vulnerability, warmth, or emotion on the way to achieving their goals, especially if such demonstrations support their larger aims, whereas Threes tend not to express vulnerable feelings as much. Like Type Eights, Social Twos can be powerful, influential, protective of others, and oriented to the big picture. Unlike Eights, however, Social Twos can display vulnerability more (or use a show of vulnerability to their advantage), and can more readily access their emotions in supporting others or establishing control.


----------



## Foxyfox

BroNerd said:


> mistakenforstranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Louis CK is 7w6 sp/sx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many sp-concerns on what makes a good life with secondary sexual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And definitely so-last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Louis CK could be 6w7 instead of 7w6.
Click to expand...



I don't think so. In that first video he speaks about the sadness in life and the emptiness inside... that's pure 7 right there. *long sigh*


----------



## Matejko108

Ken Wilber, sx 7w8


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Foxyfox said:


> Definitely not a 9.. I watched a few of her interviews. In one she mentioned that as a child she always got along with adults more than children, and she always hung out at her mothers salon and was always paying attention to the adult gossip.


Is that a sign of not being a 9?


----------



## Matejko108

Matt Stone is a total 7, probably 7w6.
I'm not sure about Trey Parker though. Maybe a 6.
I dont' know about Jimmy Kimmel either. What do you guys think?


----------



## Foxyfox

Distortions said:


> Foxyfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a 9.. I watched a few of her interviews. In one she mentioned that as a child she always got along with adults more than children, and she always hung out at her mothers salon and was always paying attention to the adult gossip.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a sign of not being a 9?
Click to expand...


No I was highlighting her social 2-ness lol


----------



## Matejko108

Dorian Yates

"working class blue collar guy"
"I couldnt give a single ounce more to any aspect of this thing that I'm doing, so that makes me feel pretty powerful, pretty confident"
"I had to do it. It was life-or-death kind of passion that I put into it"
"those fuckers in california, they're driving their porsche, their ferrari out in the sun, going to the beach. I'm here trudging through the snow, and they're gonna pay for that."

8w9, pretty intense guy, but also quiet, calm, reserved, nickname "the shadow".


----------



## singinbluebird

Most of all the people listed are 6s. 4s show up in media often because they are artist but many of the people working in media/art/film from back scenes to constume designs and singers/artists are all 6s. They comprise largest number of celebrities. They are most prevalent enneagram on planet earth

1: Harrison Ford, Meryl Streep, Hilary Clinton, Jodie Foster, Noam Chomsky, Martha Stewart, 

2: Bill Cosby, Mother Theresa, Will Smith, 2PAC, Jack Black, Charlie Rose, Eddie Murphy, Dolly Parton, Madonna, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Alan Alda, Celine Dion, Mia Farrow, Tom Cruise, Hugh Jackman, 

3: Elvis Presley, Arnold Schwarznegger, Rob Lowe, Tiger Woods, Tony Blair, Britney Spears

4: Oprah (shes def not a 3 and I'll explain if people press me for it), Adele, Jewel, Angelina Jolie, Prince, Michael Jackson, David Bowie, Robert Downey Jr, Johnny Depp, Marc Anthony, Shakespeare, Marilyn Manson, Sarah Mclahlan, Nicolas Cage, Liam Neeson, Gary Oldman, Bjork, Kurt Cobain, Keanu Reeves 

5: Steven Hawkings, Einstein, Cate Blanchett, Alfred Hitchcock, Tim Burton, Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, ISaac Newton

6: Natalie Portman, Halle Barry, Woody Allen, Tom Hanks, Adolf Hitler, Michael Moore, Julia Roberts, Chris Rock, Jane Fonda, George Bush, Bruce Springsteen, Jon Stewart, Barbara Streisand, Whoopie Goldberg, Michael J Fox, Leonardo DiCaprio

7: Brad Pitt, Rod Stewart, Robin Williams, Catherine Zeta Jones, Jackie Chan

8: Martin Luther King, Rosie O'Donnell, Donald Trump Saddam Hussein, Sean Penn, Russell Crowe

9: Sandra Bullock, Lisa Kudrow, Grace Kelly


----------



## bramble

singinbluebird said:


> 4: Oprah (shes def not a 3 and I'll explain if people press me for it), Adele, Jewel, Angelina Jolie, Prince, Michael Jackson, David Bowie, Robert Downey Jr, Johnny Depp, Marc Anthony, Shakespeare, Marilyn Manson, Sarah Mclahlan, Nicolas Cage, Liam Neeson, Gary Oldman, Bjork, Kurt Cobain, Keanu Reeves


Adele is not a four, I've heard Angelina Jolie is a 7?, Bjork is a 9, Kurt Cobain is a head type.

These are typing's I've read about elsewhere and believe, I don't know enough about these celebs to hold and argument myself. But I want to say because they are consistently mistyped


----------



## singinbluebird

bramble said:


> Adele is not a four, I've heard Angelina Jolie is a 7?, Bjork is a 9, Kurt Cobain is a head type.
> 
> These are typing's I've read about elsewhere and believe, I don't know enough about these celebs to hold and argument myself. But I want to say because they are consistently mistyped




All four of those celebrities are 4. Angelina is the most sexual 4w3 I have ever seen-clearly shes moved into 4w5 however. Instead of acting, shes chosen to be behind the scene directing. Shes also turbulent, a complete emotional powerhouse. Shes def not a 7 (nothing about her says Im thinking, she is always using her feelings to guide every decision she makes). All her interviews, she has these big teary eyes and shes confident, but underneath you can sense a storm of emotions. She's also very unhealthy by her weight and self absorption. I"m not sure if she lives in reality 

Adele--again emotional. Probably one of the most emotional artists out there, every song is a nostalgia to her past romance or her memories. Her songs are deeply emotion and personal. She is the quintessential 4, possibly self preservation or social. Her eyes are weepy, Ive seen her in concert as well. Shes very self conscious---VERY artistic and there is even a shyness in some of the ways she moves and talk. Her lyrics are personal, she doesnt write about common sense or objective ideas, everything is created in depth and its unique----completely raw and timeless. Listen to DayDreamer or Someone like you---completely 4 songs about heartache and our hearts missing and wanting someone so badly. 

I dont know know Bjork too well but from the interviews Ive seen, she is completely different and she choses repeatedly to stand out and not because she wants to but I can see its because she never felt like she fit in. And she writes and creates art from something personal as well, nothing she does or say is predictable. I can see she is a pre-madonna kind of 4, shes almost 1-ish the way she presents herself and demands attention. Shes probably sexual and self preservation, extremely bizarre and if unhealthy (as we have seen her), very self destructive.

Kurt Cobain is again a quintessential 4. Hes completely emotional. Very raw undertones to his music, and of course he has a strong thinker side. Hes a 4w5 and a social one. I remember his interviews where he spoke about being called gay and freak in high school, he was always an outsider. I dont see him gathering knowledge though, hes def not a 5,6,7----hes completely emotional and using those feelings to guide his music. His lyrics are authentic and again like most 4s, their art is unique and often beyond their time. I can put on one of his songs and it feels like it was written just yesterday, the emotions are relatable and emotion stirring. Ive seen 5 artists and their music is not as expressive as it is contained, refined, and drumming to the mind (Nick Cage, Leonard Cohen).


----------



## enneathusiast

This is the first I've seen of these typings. Care to elaborate on any?



singinbluebird said:


> 2: Will Smith, Charlie Rose, Eddie Murphy, Tom Cruise
> 
> 4: Oprah (shes def not a 3 and I'll explain if people press me for it)
> 
> 6: Natalie Portman, Barbara Streisand, Whoopie Goldberg, Michael J Fox, Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## singinbluebird

enneathusiast said:


> This is the first I've seen of these typings. Care to elaborate on any?


2: Will Smith is a 2, goofy grin, very high energy, giver, he def had a softer energy when he was younger but now hes more masculine, hes a great actor. Male actors 2 tend to be entertainers---- Eddie Murphy is same. Jamie Foxx is also a 2. They have similar energy, artistic, extremely goofy in the beginning of their career but later turn out to be more serious actors. Tom Cruise is a high energy almost manic 2. If you see anyone of his interviews, he is always grinning and proclaiming how much he loves to help people. Can appear self-effacing for the camera. A lot of male entertainers who are 2s play to the audience, be funny if they get right response or serious if thats what expected of them. All have emotional undertones. Charlie Rose is a strong 2w1. He has one of the strongest 1 wing Ive seen of a 2 but hes not a 1. He's again interviewing many elites, politicians, and actors but he's doing it to garner some approval. He wants to be seen as doing this right but he is seeking some outer approval of his work. Ive seen an interview where he spoke about his work and what he hopes people remember of him is that they can look back and approve of the depths of interviews hes given. Hes concerned about image, doing things right, and there is a reservedness to his demeanor but hes a 2 through and through.

4: If you know 4s and if you are a 4, you can pick up on 4s. Ive watched Oprah and seen interviews, she has a strong 3 and 5 wing but shes a 4. Shes stands out, using her power and leverage to be unique. Her eyes are often big, open, and expressive. SHe goes through loops of losing weight and gaining it back due to self esteem problems, she came from a harsh childhood and often stated she had a son as a teenager who died and she still thinks about, she is with same man for the long time despite media (the longing is there), and most of all--Oprah is always self renewing. That is the definite sign of a healthy 4. Every year there is a new insight, new renewal process she goes through and its entirely personal. Most people assume she is after fame and money (yes like most people) and they assume she is a 3 because she wants to be the best. Oprah is highly self reflective and we can see it in the way she conducts herself and open up her life. 3s are not as into self reflection, nor do they focus on self expression as much. They are high energy and more positive---yesterday is old news----3 are seeking to be the best and are not concerned about the past. Oprah is positive but you can see she is easily comfortable with being vulnerable, with her feelings, and opening up about her past. I remember how she used her voice to narrate stories or talk and there is a 4 undertone to her voice all time. Its deep rich, but if you listen clearly you can feel her voice and its emotions. I remember an interview with her where she spoke that she ALWAYS knew she was destined for greatness. She didnt meant she wanted be the best--she was always knew she was unique inside, it was a personal uniqueness (regardless of how others percieved her). And of course her 3 wing pushed her to want success and to work hard. Her 5 wing helps her bring in depth and clarity and knowledge. 4s are very complex and due to this , many people have always mistyped her =)

6s make up 75% of the world. They are prevalent everywhere. I can sense the energy of a 6 from miles away. They are the people who are anxious and have an underdog outlook of themselves. They seek security and form friends, alliances, groups, and families. All the actors and actress I listed there are 6s but many many more are 6s. 

If you want me to elaborate (although I can even list more 6s ) Natalie Portman has a 6 complex, sweet but feisty. All 6s are a trust thinking hat on and if you see anyone of her interviews, she has a anxiousness to her. She can be bubbly or thoughtful but shes always thinking. 6s are most varied, phobic or counter phobic, often unpredictable personality. They are quick thinkers and can pick up on BS and often is very aware of their surroundings. Many are very funny and make friends quickly or some can be extreme loners due to trust issues. Barbara Streisand is similar, she has a anxiousness to her, thinking, and has a 6 complex. Whoopie is the same and Michael J Fox as well. 6s are also hardworking and self effacing, some can be prodding and bullying and be the questioner, or they can be underdogs and work hard and stand up for others, not seeing that they are anymore special than the next. (6s are characteres most portrayed in movies due to their courage) Leonardo is the same, same anxious energy, but there is a vineer line of anger in him. He's an unpredictable actor but enjoys playing similar character.


----------



## Maye

Jewel might be a 9 4 6


----------



## Kaleidoskies

singinbluebird said:


> 2: Will Smith is a 2, goofy grin, very high energy, giver, he def had a softer energy when he was younger but now hes more masculine, hes a great actor. Male actors 2 tend to be entertainers---- Eddie Murphy is same. Jamie Foxx is also a 2. They have similar energy, artistic, extremely goofy in the beginning of their career but later turn out to be more serious actors. Tom Cruise is a high energy almost manic 2. If you see anyone of his interviews, he is always grinning and proclaiming how much he loves to help people. Can appear self-effacing for the camera. A lot of male entertainers who are 2s play to the audience, be funny if they get right response or serious if thats what expected of them. All have emotional undertones. Charlie Rose is a strong 2w1. He has one of the strongest 1 wing Ive seen of a 2 but hes not a 1. He's again interviewing many elites, politicians, and actors but he's doing it to garner some approval. He wants to be seen as doing this right but he is seeking some outer approval of his work. Ive seen an interview where he spoke about his work and what he hopes people remember of him is that they can look back and approve of the depths of interviews hes given. Hes concerned about image, doing things right, and there is a reservedness to his demeanor but hes a 2 through and through.
> 
> 4: If you know 4s and if you are a 4, you can pick up on 4s. Ive watched Oprah and seen interviews, she has a strong 3 and 5 wing but shes a 4. Shes stands out, using her power and leverage to be unique. Her eyes are often big, open, and expressive. SHe goes through loops of losing weight and gaining it back due to self esteem problems, she came from a harsh childhood and often stated she had a son as a teenager who died and she still thinks about, she is with same man for the long time despite media (the longing is there), and most of all--Oprah is always self renewing. That is the definite sign of a healthy 4. Every year there is a new insight, new renewal process she goes through and its entirely personal. Most people assume she is after fame and money (yes like most people) and they assume she is a 3 because she wants to be the best. Oprah is highly self reflective and we can see it in the way she conducts herself and open up her life. 3s are not as into self reflection, nor do they focus on self expression as much. They are high energy and more positive---yesterday is old news----3 are seeking to be the best and are not concerned about the past. Oprah is positive but you can see she is easily comfortable with being vulnerable, with her feelings, and opening up about her past. I remember how she used her voice to narrate stories or talk and there is a 4 undertone to her voice all time. Its deep rich, but if you listen clearly you can feel her voice and its emotions. I remember an interview with her where she spoke that she ALWAYS knew she was destined for greatness. She didnt meant she wanted be the best--she was always knew she was unique inside, it was a personal uniqueness (regardless of how others percieved her). And of course her 3 wing pushed her to want success and to work hard. Her 5 wing helps her bring in depth and clarity and knowledge. 4s are very complex and due to this , many people have always mistyped her =)
> 
> 6s make up 75% of the world. They are prevalent everywhere. I can sense the energy of a 6 from miles away. They are the people who are anxious and have an underdog outlook of themselves. They seek security and form friends, alliances, groups, and families. All the actors and actress I listed there are 6s but many many more are 6s.
> 
> If you want me to elaborate (although I can even list more 6s ) Natalie Portman has a 6 complex, sweet but feisty. All 6s are a trust thinking hat on and if you see anyone of her interviews, she has a anxiousness to her. She can be bubbly or thoughtful but shes always thinking. 6s are most varied, phobic or counter phobic, often unpredictable personality. They are quick thinkers and can pick up on BS and often is very aware of their surroundings. Many are very funny and make friends quickly or some can be extreme loners due to trust issues. Barbara Streisand is similar, she has a anxiousness to her, thinking, and has a 6 complex. Whoopie is the same and Michael J Fox as well. 6s are also hardworking and self effacing, some can be prodding and bullying and be the questioner, or they can be underdogs and work hard and stand up for others, not seeing that they are anymore special than the next. (6s are characteres most portrayed in movies due to their courage) Leonardo is the same, same anxious energy, but there is a vineer line of anger in him. He's an unpredictable actor but enjoys playing similar character.



Nah, Oprah is most certainly not a four. Oprah has high confidence, but does experience shame. She is a 3w2. She never felt close with her family but there isn't a lingering sadness/abandonment that a 4 experiences stronger than 3. 2 wing because she wants to be a helper and give herself to others and why she has her show, to help people who are struggling. She also values success and helping people over individuality, but does honor it.

Also, Adele isn't a 4 either. Adele is most likely an ESFP 2. When 2s are healthy they become themselves, being a 4.


----------



## fawning

A short shout out for those people who cited Noam Chomsky and Serj Tankian as 1w2; I don't see myself in a lot of people's 1 suggestions to the point where it's alienating and I do question myself (but I've picked 6 and 4 to death and I ain't them) but these two have the humour, individuality and watchfulness that I see in myself.

Reckon people can forget it's in a triad with 4 and 7 and has a hell of a lot in common with both when they go for these paranoid fascists, you know what I'm saying?






some vague thoughts in the direction of this scene:

Daron Malakian (above, System of a Down): 4w5 so/sx?
Chino Moreno (Deftones): 6w5 sx/sp
Mike Patton (Faith No More): 7w8 so/sx






does he ever do an interview without something in his mouth


----------



## Stellafera

Do Reality TV people count as celebrities? I've gotten really into Survivor recently and, although it feels kinda weird typing everyday real people, I'm pretty sure David Wright is the most stereotypical 6w7 I have ever seen






I really loved this quote from him in the season:



> _I’m on a journey, and it’s about coming out of this game as a better person than the person I walked in as. My whole life I’ve had this gigantic fear of death, but over the years, it became something far worse. It-it morphed into *a fear of life*, and it’s why I’m here. I’m here, to like, start taking control of my life.
> _


Just a really beautiful quote that I think describes a lot about personal growth for Type 6s. So much encapsulated in the idea of a "fear of life".


----------



## Matejko108

Mark Hamill is such a 7  
the way he just randomly starts telling jokes and almost doing a stand-up comedy bit, just to illustrate his point, is just hilarious. no other enneagram type could express disappointment this enthusiastically. 
my guess is 7w6 social instinct


----------



## Matejko108

Kevin Spacey: 3w4 or 9w8?

I'm still torn on this guy. He's a little too polished to be a 9, but at the same time he appears too grounded and humble to be a 3. But then again, that might be a fassade. 
Either a highly integrated 9, or a 3. Although I tend to think he's a 3. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jerdle

Zack de la Rocha - cp6w7-8w7-4w5 or something. Definitely cp6-8-not 2. sx/so stacking.


----------



## typethisperson

gerardio said:


> 2w3: Daniel Radcliffe


I think i've finally found a 2w3 ENFP to study. Thanks!


----------



## Matejko108

Haha, that guy is so f***ing crazy. 
8w7. 
might also be a 6 becasue of conspiratorial paranoia, but there's a lot of things about the guy that just come across 8ish. first of all, I think he's in character and what he does is a performance, so his true personality is not what we see there. but the confidence, the anger, his temper, just this whole over the top "super male vitality" thing. Just overall more a protective / angry vibe than scared. Also, huge balls and not giving a fuck. And some of the stuff he even says in this video: "I'm a lover, that's why I'm a fighter." "I'm somebody who didn't even used to cry at my grandparents funeral" "I'm like a mother who can pick a car up off their baby because it's screaming and begging for help"

Haha yeah but he's crazy nonetheless. love him


----------



## mushr00m

Salvador Dali.

A proximation more than anything.
7/3w4 or 4w3(if it's 4, then it's a very definite 3 wing)/8 - sx


----------



## mistakenforstranger

I think Lady Gaga is a 4w3 sx/so (478), and not as many have said, either a 2, 3, 6, etc. I did originally think she was 4w3, then changed to 3, but reconsidering it again, I'd say she is a 4.


----------



## typethisperson

The Positive Outlook Triad: 
Holly Willoughby (2w1 ESFJ so)
Lorraine Kelly (2w1 ESFJ so)
Amanda Holden (2w3 ESFJ so)
Wendy Williams (2w3 ESFJ)
Michael Mcintyre (7w6 ENFP)
John Bishop (7w6 ESTP)
Prince Harry (7w6 ESTP so/sx) 
Dizzie Rascal (7w8 ESTP) 
Lee Mack (7w8 ESTP)
Robbie Williams (7w8 ESFP so/sx)
Dua Lipa (9w? ISFP)
David Beckham (9w8 ISFP)

The Competency Triad: 
Emma Watson (1w2 ESTJ so)
Gilian McKeith (1w2 ESTJ) 
Olivia Palermo (3w?)
Richard Dawkins (5w6 INTP)
Simon Amstell (5w6 INTP)
Jon Richardson (5w6 INTJ)

The Reactive Triad:
Jeff Buckley (4w5 INFP sx?)
Yvette Fielding (6w7 ESFJ so)
Kylie Jenner (6w7 ESFP so)
Steve Wilkos (6w7 ESTP so or sx)


----------



## ClareBear

What about Meghan Markle ( the Duchess of Sussex ? )I am thinking 3w2 ( so/sx) ? But am open to other ideas. I don’t know about her tritype but I think 7 is in there.


----------



## bundleofraindrops

ClareBear said:


> What about Meghan Markle ( the Duchess of Sussex ? )I am thinking 3w2 ( so/sx) ?


ENFJ 3w2 so/sp I think but she puts on an illusion of having sx second.


----------



## TimeMark

Jim Morrison of the Doors - Type 5. A concert was an experiment for him. Easily bored with repetition. 5W4 Yes, because he was a poet also.


----------



## TimeMark

Spacey is no way a 9. Either a 3 or an 8.


----------

